# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  Mitch Hedberg (Some swearing)

## Errage

*Just For Laughs Comedy Festival

Mitch Hedberg On The Edge-Part 1

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=5V9SHdNnb6c]YouTube - Hedberg, Mitch - Just For Laughs: On The Edge - 01[/ame]

Mitch Hedberg On The Edge-Part 2

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=_bESBs3Lg7M&feature=related]YouTube - Hedberg, Mitch - Just For Laughs: On The Edge - 02[/ame]

Mitch Hedberg Stand Up (Part 2) (Couldn't find Part 1)

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=5VHMXG9XNoU&feature=related]YouTube - Mitch Hedberg stand up part2[/ame]

Mitch Hedberg Stand Up (Part 3)

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=Zgt1jnkpe7E&feature=related]YouTube - Mitch Hedberg stand up part3[/ame]

*
I thought this guy was hilarious, and thought I'd share some of his clips with you guys, enjoy  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Enjoy!

----------


## Notahax

Haha this guy's halarious! +REP

----------

